# Polish Kielbasa Weselna



## lovetosmoke (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe for Weselna?  I tried it today for the first time and loved it!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 29, 2013)

Kielbasa weselna pronounced keeyehw-BAH-sah veh-SEL-nah or wedding sausage. It was typically served at weddings and other important events and to sober guests up before going home. It is meant to be served at room temperature as a snack or appetizer.
This pork kielbasa is mixed with beef and double-smoked for a hearty flavor, texture, and color. This well-regarded recipe was served at Polish weddings or other events meant to impress important guests. 12" kielbasa rings are stuffed in 36-38mm thick hog casings and flavored with salt, pepper, and garlic, the


----------



## shannon127 (Apr 30, 2013)

One of my favorites.  I have a recipe i was working on last year.  I can send it to you when i find it


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 30, 2013)

That would be great!  Thank you!!


----------



## shannon127 (Apr 30, 2013)

My question is how can you remember the taste?  Everytime I have eaten Weselna it was at a wedding and I drank too much vodka to remember anything.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2013)

I poked around looking for a recipe..didnt find one ..

Looks like a basic kielbasa recipe with some beef added in..sounds great..

Looking forward to your recipe Shannon.

  Craig


----------



## black (Apr 30, 2013)

-


----------



## shannon127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here you go:  This was one I was working on last fall, but was never able to get it exactly as I remembered.

Wedding Kielbasa MeatsGr/KgActualRatiopork 85/15100033003.3Kosher Salt1652.83.3Cure #12.257.43.3Sugar2.257.43.3Ground Black Pepper3.2510.73.3Minced Garlic39.93.3Nutmeg13.33.3cold water75247.53.3    Grind through 3/8th die.  Stuff in 32mm Hog casing.  Smoke with cherry wood only at 165 degrees until internal temp is 150.  Hang to dry for 24 hours, cold smoke with 50/50 mix of oak and cherry for 6 hours.  Temperature not to exceed 80 degrees.  Hang to dry for another 24 hours then refrigerate.  Cut and serve at slightly less than room temperature. 


----------



## wally4702 (May 4, 2013)

Shannon,

Can you please convert that to pounds, cups, Tablespoons  ect. New to all this !!!! Just LOVE TO EAT good food !!!

Thank you

Wally


----------



## lovetosmoke (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for the recipe!  I look forward to trying it!


----------



## shannon127 (May 6, 2013)

Wally4702 said:


> Shannon,
> 
> Can you please convert that to pounds, cups, Tablespoons  ect. New to all this !!!! Just LOVE TO EAT good food !!!
> 
> ...


I can convert but you are far better off getting an inexpensive gram scale.  They have them on ebay for $5-10


----------



## shannon127 (May 8, 2013)

Wally4702 said:


> Shannon,
> 
> Can you please convert that to pounds, cups, Tablespoons  ect. New to all this !!!! Just LOVE TO EAT good food !!!
> 
> ...


Here you go Wally.  I hope you enjoy!

Wedding Kielbasa Meats lbs/ Volpork 85/15 5lbsKosher Salt 1/4 cupCure #1 1tspSugar 1tspGround Black Pepper 3 1/4 tspMinced Garlic 3 clovesNutmeg 1 1/4 tspcold water 2/3 cup   Grind through 3/8th die.  Stuff in 32mm Hog casing.  Smoke with cherry wood only at 165 degrees until internal temp is 150.  Hang to dry for 24 hours, cold smoke with 50/50 mix of oak and cherry for 6 hours.  Temperature not to exceed 80 degrees.  Hang to dry for another 24 hours then refrigerate.  Cut and serve at slightly less than room temperature. 


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2013)

This is similar to the Krakowska Recipe which is Excellent...JJ


----------



## shannon127 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks JJ.  They are similar, this is a little more peppery and less garlicky than Krakowska.  Also this is ground instead of cut and intensely smoked.


----------



## Kalia (Apr 24, 2021)

shannon127 said:


> Here you go:  This was one I was working on last fall, but was never able to get it exactly as I remembered.
> 
> Wedding KielbasaMeatsGr/KgActualRatiopork 85/15100033003.3Can you clarify the 85/15 ratio?  Is that meat to fat?  Pork to beef?


----------



## Polka (Apr 26, 2021)

just curious -- nutmeg instead of marjoram?


----------



## Philthy Phil (Jul 9, 2022)

shannon127 said:


> Here you go Wally.  I hope you enjoy!
> 
> Wedding KielbasaMeats lbs/ Volpork 85/15 5lbsKosher Salt 1/4 cupCure #1 1tspSugar 1tspGround Black Pepper 3 1/4 tspMinced Garlic 3 clovesNutmeg 1 1/4 tspcold water 2/3 cup   Grind through 3/8th die.  Stuff in 32mm Hog casing.  Smoke with cherry wood only at 165 degrees until internal temp is 150.  Hang to dry for 24 hours, cold smoke with 50/50 mix of oak and cherry for 6 hours.  Temperature not to exceed 80 degrees.  Hang to dry for another 24 hours then refrigerate.  Cut and serve at slightly less than room temperature.


I actually bought a stuffer after making this sausage. I am big on garlic so I normally go heavy on it. Thank you for posting!


----------

